# rat rubs



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

I have started to breed rats and would like to use rubs but I am not sure how to make the sutable for rats and if anyone had pics would be great.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

All you want is the rub to be flush with the mesh however you decide to do that, if its not flush then the rats might just manage to get their head between the mesh and plastic tub to chew down the side

If you search how to make a rat rack in google there should be a few links/videos of how to build one : victory:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the pic and advice I just have a few at the mo and they are in hamster cages lol
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Is there a way I cat make a rack with lids or will they chew through the plastic around the mesh at the top


----------



## jin1978 (May 8, 2010)

Welcome To - 9L RUB

I use this method with 33L and 50L RUBS for growing on tubs. The breeders are in a giant rat cage.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help and the link is great thanks:2thumb:


----------



## jin1978 (May 8, 2010)

I generally don't bother with the side bit, just the lid


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

I did think what's the point in the side if all the lid is mesh lol


----------

